# Programmieren unter Linux SuSE



## exitboy (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich unter Linux komfortabel C Scripte erstellen und testen?

Gibt es evtl. wie bei C++ unter WinXP eine Oberfläche?

Wie macht Ihr das?
Wie macht Ihr das nur mit der Shell?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juli 2006)

Ich nutz dafuer KDevelop. Das unterstuetzt auch andere Sprachen als C/C++.


----------



## exitboy (2. Juli 2006)

das hab ich mir auch heute downgeloaded, leider braucht das ja zig packages und wenn ich dann eins installieren will braucht das eins, wofür ich wieder eins brauche *lacht*

ich hab das dann an der Stelle mal auf Eis gelegt. Na gut dann muss ich mich wohl wieder dranmachen. Hab das SuSE 10 von ner Heft CD (SE Edition; sagt ja alles)


----------



## Helmut Klein (2. Juli 2006)

Einfach mit Hilfe des Text-Editors deiner Wahl (vim, emacs, nano...) eine neue Datei anlegen mit dem C-Programmcode.
Danach "$ gcc -o OUTFILE INFILE", also z.B. wenn du dein Programm in "programm1.txt" gespeichert hättest:


```
$ gcc -o programm1 programm1.txt
```

Fertig. Wahrscheinlich musst du noch mittels


```
$ chmod u+x programm1
```

das Ausführrecht setzen, dann kannst du das Programm mittels 


```
$ ./programm1
```

starten.

Grafische Oberfläche gibt es, ich glaube z.B. für Eclipse gibt es ein C-Plugin, dann wäre da noch Kdevelop (oder so ähnlich) - bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juli 2006)

Das schoene bei KDevelop ist auch, dass es direkt die Scripts fuer die Auto-Tools fertig macht sodass das fertige Programm dann wie gewohnt mit

```
./configure
make
make install
```
kompiliert und installiert werden kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo!


			
				exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....leider braucht das ja zig packages und wenn ich dann eins installieren will braucht das eins, wofür ich wieder eins brauche *lacht*.....


Dass ist normal. 
Und, wie ich finde, auch gut so.
So wird halt nur das installiert, was auch gebraucht wird.
Es wird also geprüft ob das Packet schon vorhanden ist und ob dieses mindestens der vorausgesetzten Version entspricht.
Wenn ja, dann wird es nicht nochmal installiert.
Wenn nein, dann wird es halt installiert.
Viele Programme nutzen ja das gleiche Packet, warum dieses also zig mal installieren? 

Unter Windows habe ich es z.b. schon erlebt dass ich die neuste DirectX Version installiert hatte.
Dann irgend ein älteres Programm installiert, welches DirectX voraussetzt.
Meist ist dann DirectX ja mit auf der CD (natürlich genauso alt wie das Programm).
Und was ist passiert?
Meine aktuelle DirectX Version wurde ungefragt durch die ältere Version von der CD überschrieben. 
Toll, oder?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## exitboy (2. Juli 2006)

nur mir kommt das immer so vor als ob mein SuSE immer langsamer wird durch die ganzen Installationen. Irgendwie muss man da doch auch den Überblick behalten, wenn man aller paar Wochen dann neue Updates drüberzieht. Die alten Proggies bleiben doch auch drauf oder habt Ihr da einen guten Ratschlag, oder ein Programm das alles mal so richtig wieder bereinigt.


----------



## exitboy (2. Juli 2006)

weiß jmd. wo ich die qt3-devel-tools herbekomme? finde die für SuSE10 nich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juli 2006)

Also eigentlich wird Linux nicht langsamer wenn man mehr Software installiert.
Der Boot-Vorgang kann etwas langsamer werden wenn man was installiert was beim Booten gestartet wird, aber die Windows-typische System-Verschlackung ist mir bei Linux nicht begegnet.
Mein System hat mittlerweile auch so einiges an Software, ist aber immer noch in 15 Sekunden bereit zur Anmeldung, ca. 20 wenn ich mich grafisch einloggen will.
Und wenn Du Software ueber Yast installierst sollte dieser eigentlich dafuer sorgen, dass Du nicht mehrere Versionen einer Software installiert hast.


----------



## exitboy (2. Juli 2006)

@Dennis 

weißt Du wie ich Kdevelop auf SuSE10 zum laufen bekomme? Die meisten rpms gibt es nur bis 9.3


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2006)

exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die meisten rpms gibt es nur bis 9.3


Ich weiss ja nicht wo Du geguckt hast, aber beim Hersteller bekommst Du auch ein RPM für Suse 10.1.


----------



## exitboy (2. Juli 2006)

das Devel RPM hab ich, aber z.B. das

qt3-devel-tools rpm gibt es nur bis 9.3


----------



## RedWing (2. Juli 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das schoene bei KDevelop ist auch, dass es direkt die Scripts fuer die Auto-Tools fertig macht sodass das fertige Programm dann wie gewohnt mit
> 
> ```
> ./configure
> ...



Du meintest wohl es benutzt die autotools. Der Installationsvorgang über das 
configure Skript hat rein gar nichts mehr mit den autotools zu tun 
siehe 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/76/Autoconf.png



			
				exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das Devel RPM hab ich, aber z.B. das
> 
> qt3-devel-tools rpm gibt es nur bis 9.3



Wieso installierst du kdevelop nicht einfach über yast? Man kann auch über 
Netzinstallation yast betreiben, falls kdevelop nicht deiner CD mit drauf sein sollte...

Gruß,

RedWing


----------



## exitboy (3. Juli 2006)

ich mache dies ja über YAST, nur da sind einige Packete abhängig und diese sind in meiner Version nicht enthalten. Diese Packete wie das o.A. qt3 gibt es bei den ganzen RPM Seeks nur bis 9.3


----------



## RedWing (3. Juli 2006)

exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich mache dies ja über YAST, nur da sind einige Packete abhängig und diese sind in meiner Version nicht enthalten. Diese Packete wie das o.A. qt3 gibt es bei den ganzen RPM Seeks nur bis 9.3





			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso installierst du kdevelop nicht einfach über yast? Man kann auch über
> Netzinstallation yast betreiben, falls kdevelop nicht deiner CD mit drauf sein sollte...



Yast->Installatzionsquelle wechseln ->Hinzufuegen->HTTP->Link eintragen
Index of /distribution/SL-10.1/inst-source


Index of /distribution/SL-10.1/inst-source/suse/i586

Gruß,

RedWing


----------



## exitboy (3. Juli 2006)

das QT3 ist leider auch hier nicht inkludiert.


----------



## RedWing (3. Juli 2006)

exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das QT3 ist leider auch hier nicht inkludiert.



Ja weil es qt3 auch nicht mehr fuer SuSE 10.1 gibt.
qt4 ist mittlerweile schon laenger als eine Ewigkeit draußen...
Eventuell versuchst du auch die falsche kdevelop Version zu installieren.

Desweiteren solltest du dich fragen wie groß deine Programme werden?
Wenn du nur mal so ein paar Uebungsaufgaben programmieren willst, reicht es vollkommen, wie von
Helmut Klein vorgeschlagen, auf einen Texteditor und den gcc zurueckzugreifen...

Gruß,

RedWing


----------



## exitboy (3. Juli 2006)

Anfänglich brauche ich C nur für kleinere kryptologischen Scripte, doch Komfort wäre eher was für mich als das ständige Shellwechseln oder inShell wechseln Vi raus Vi rein usw. ...

Habe mir Kdevelop version 3.3 downgeloaded für die 10.0. Dort brauch er den qt3 treiber. Muss mal den 4er nehmen wenn es den echt schon gibt und das mal teste.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juli 2006)

KDevelop, und im Grunde auch alle anderen KDE-Programme laufen wunderbar mit QT4. Ich hab das nun schon seit einer Weile drauf und kann keine Probleme feststellen. Duerfte nicht wenig am QT3-Kompatibilitaetslayer liegen den QT4 mitbringt.


----------



## exitboy (3. Juli 2006)

klasse das es mit QT4 läuft. Nur wo finde ich das QT4 für SUSE 10?

RPM Seek und Co haben das nicht für SuSE.

Oder welches Packet brauche ich genau?


----------



## ishino (3. Juli 2006)

Eclipse plus CDT-Plugin zusammen mit GDB ist eine Alternative zu KDevelop. IMHO ist beides gut brauchbar, Eclipse hat aber weniger Abhaengigkeiten. ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2006)

Mich nie nach Paketen fragen, ausser Du willst selbst kompilieren. Von mir gibt's immer nur Links zu den Sourcen.


----------



## RedWing (4. Juli 2006)

exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> klasse das es mit QT4 läuft. Nur wo finde ich das QT4 für SUSE 10?
> 
> RPM Seek und Co haben das nicht für SuSE.
> 
> Oder welches Packet brauche ich genau?



Augen auf beim Eierkauf:


			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Yast->Installatzionsquelle wechseln ->Hinzufuegen->HTTP->Link eintragen
> Index of /distribution/SL-10.1/inst-source
> 
> Index of /distribution/SL-10.1/inst-source/suse/i586



Index of /distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/inst-source/suse/i586

Gruß,

RedWing


----------

